# A & N Frozen Foods are back!



## A&N Frozen Foods (Sep 23, 2011)

*A & N Frozen Foods are back!!*

Frozen Mice, Rats, Multi’s & more at unbelievable prices. (Mice from 9p, Rats from 26p).
NO IMPORTS, all bred on site just outside Halesworth on the Norfolk / Suffolk border.

*Price List Sept 2015*

*Mice*
Pinks 11p
Large Pinks 17p
Fluffs 22p
Jumpers 23p
Small Mice 25p
Medium Mice 35p
Large Mice 44p
Ex-Breeders 58p

*Bulk Bags*
½ Kg Pinks £25.20 (Approx 280 – Equivalent to 9p each)
½ Kg Large Pinks £26.25 (Approx 175 – Equivalent to 15p each)
½ Kg Fluffs £22.00 (Approx 110 – Equivalent to 20p each)

*Rats*
Pups 26p
Fluffs 48p
Small Weaners 56p
Medium Weaners 64p
Large Weaners 71p
XL Weaners 78p
Small Rats £1.05
Medium Rats £1.26
Large Rats £1.60
XL Rats £2.00
Jumbo Rats £2.50

We are currently only able to offer collections. Visit our website for more details www.anfrozenfoods.co.uk

Hope to see you soon J


----------

